# HOOSIER Swap JANUARY 24th



## Iverider (Nov 26, 2014)

The Hoosier Swap is coming up. The day before the St. Louis Swap like usual! I think booth space is $30 although it appears to be missing from the flyer. It's normally the same cost as early bird entry.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 26, 2014)

Are you coming to St. Louis? I'm attending Indy...


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2014)

Fingers crossed for better weather this year.Last year was solid ice.


----------



## willardm (Dec 10, 2014)

*Reserve your space soon!*

Booth spaces are already filling up so if you plan to attend and want a booth, contact Tammy to get your space reserved soon.  Spaces reserved by January 10th are $22.  After January 10th a space is $30.


----------



## Lux Low (Dec 28, 2014)

LuxLow.com Will be representing Booth #23


----------



## truknamedsue (Jan 2, 2015)

i live less than a mile from this. i will no excuse but to go...


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 2, 2015)

I plan to be there, weather permitting. I have booth space #25.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't get to Indy, but will be at St. Louis for sure. Rob.


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 2, 2015)

Indy is  always great they changed where it's going to be at ?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm going to make an effort to go to this show, as I have for the past four years. But I'm never able to make it because we always get a real whopper of a snow storm!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 6, 2015)

Same place it's been the last 3 years (or so) Boone Co. Fairgrounds in Lebanon, IN



Oldnut said:


> Indy is  always great they changed where it's going to be at ?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 7, 2015)

I can't think of any Huffman/Huffy parts that I need, except for maybe a really nice chrome fork for my '63. If anyone plans to bring any Spaceliner parts, keep in mind and let me know via PM. I really need a white "7-style" tank, with the base model dashboard. All find are parts for a deluxe!


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 7, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> Indy is  always great they changed where it's going to be at ?




Your right one of the local guys had it wrong


----------



## kccomet (Jan 12, 2015)

ive never been to the indy swap, was going last year but didnt on account of the weather. i still made it to the st louis meet. is there a motel close to the swap that anyone else knows about or is staying at. the st louis swap has several within a stones throw....thanks


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2015)

Let me google that for you! 

https://www.google.com/maps/search/Lebanon,+IN+hotels/@40.046328,-86.491235,17z/data=!3m1!4b1

I'm driving up morning of, but I'm only an hour and a half away. Party at my house???

Here is the Boone Co. Fairground. I think the show is the the Witham Health Services building but there will be signage I'm sure.

https://goo.gl/maps/YeyIW


----------



## kccomet (Jan 12, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Evidently either no one attended or no pictures were taken of the Murfreesboro show. Hopefully someone can do better at this and the St Louis show! V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jan 12, 2015)

I am going this year if the roads are better than
last year.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2015)

Here are some pics from last years Hoosier Swap.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157640165247643/

Pretty decent show. Some great bikes showed up and traded hands too! Weather was totally crap though, especially north of Indy. I was driving an all wheel drive wagon and realized I was sliding sideways a tad just when I passed the armored truck that had only seconds earlier spun around 180 degrees and crashed into the guard rail.


----------



## vincev (Jan 12, 2015)

Last year weather was terrible.Made it as far south as Rennsalear and decided I couldnt do any more and turned around.Standing still on the ice and the wind moving my SUV.


----------



## vincev (Jan 12, 2015)

If your a dealer and on the CABE put your CABE name on your table so I know where I can get the 25 % discount for CABE members.


----------



## Boris (Jan 19, 2015)

There you go, making up your own rules again! What's the weather forecast for this weekend? In all honesty, I hope you can make it this year.


----------



## Boris (Jan 19, 2015)

HEY! I just looked at the map. I don't know why you couldn't have made it last year? It's all down hill from Crown Point!


----------



## randallace (Jan 19, 2015)

anyone from central ohio going ?  i cant make it , but i d like to get that schwinn B6 phantom frame in the BST from a seller that will be there ...anyone can hook a brother up ?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 20, 2015)

Weather forecast says mostly sunny and 42 degrees Saturday for the swap meet. That'll be the best weather since I've been going.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 20, 2015)

Bring an empty truck and lots of cash, boys and girls. I have some cool stuff to move!


----------



## Krateness (Jan 20, 2015)

Weather looks solid thus far. I normally bring a bike to show but not sure if that is going to happen this year or not...


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> There you go, making up your own rules again! What's the weather forecast for this weekend? In all honesty, I hope you can make it this year.




Dave,that is unwritten Hoosier hospitality.


----------



## truknamedsue (Jan 23, 2015)

im in space #56.


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 24, 2015)

Was a great show tons of people everybody happy to see each other. 30+bikes in the  judged show


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 24, 2015)

Everyone liked the bowl of candy with needles in it that I set out.


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2015)

Hopefully, we'll be seeing some photos of the swap meet?


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2015)

rideahiggins said:


> Everyone liked the bowl of candy with needles in it that I set out.




i got stuck with 3 needles but the candy was good.


----------



## willardm (Jan 26, 2015)

Photos from show area set 1


----------



## willardm (Jan 26, 2015)

Photos set 2


----------



## willardm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Hoosier photos*

Photos set 3


----------



## willardm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Hoosier Photos*

Photo set 4


----------



## willardm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Hoosier Photos*

Photo set 5 (last set)


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 26, 2015)

vincev said:


> i got stuck with 3 needles but the candy was good.



So how many PSI are you up to now?


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 27, 2015)

*hoosier swap*

real good pictures willardm also real nice to see the pictures of the winners.  .also good pictures of scott talking to the guys at the meet .also the hern brothers pic.of jim and bill but no tom!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------

